# Samsung N150 F4 recovery button



## jbucho (Dec 24, 2011)

Hello,

i have a Samsung N150 plus and i need to reeinstal windows. I read in several articles on the net about the F4 button on startup. When i start the computer the samsung screen appears, i press the F4 button but nothing happens. The F2 button starts the setup bios, but F4 doesn't work, it just continues to windows startup.

Am i doing something wrong?

Another thing. I have a samsung recover DVD with windows 7 starter. But the N150 doesn't have a cd player. Should i copy the files in the dvd to a usb pen and use it further in the installation?

Thank you.

Best regards,

Joao


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello jbucho and welcome to TSF,

The best bet would be to borrow a USB external DVD rom to install Windows via the recovery DVD. Depending on the method Samsung used to create the DVD, it is likely a drive image, or a specially set up installation package and will not work from USB.

Also, some OEMs put an option in the Windows 7 advanced boot options menu to access OEM restore options. Try tapping F8 immediately after the Samsung logo screen. This should load the Windows advanced boot options menu. Look for Factory Image restore or Samsung System Restore or something of that nature.


----------

